# Can someone please review my stocklist?



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Getting a list ready for the new 125. New to cichlids, but I've been around fish for a while. So far Im going just off african fish, color, and size. Heres my list.....do you think it will work?

Labidochromis Hongi 
Labidochromis caerulus lions cove 
Cynotilapia afra coblue 
Neolamprologus tretocephalus 
Pseudotropheus acei 
Pundamilia neyerei python island

Like I said, im new to cichlids. Please be easy on me. IM also looking for total #'s of eash fish.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know for sure so I hope someone else answers too but I don't think the N.tretocephalus or the Pundamilia will work with the others.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

As far as I know the Hongi, yellow labs, and afra will be fine together other than the fact that the hongi and yellow labs might crossbreed. It generally isn't recommended to keep 2 of the same genus in the tank for this reason. However if you don't plan to save any fry then it won't be a problem. I'm not familiar with the other 3 so can't comment on those, but the 3 I mentioned above will be fine as long as you aren't keeping fry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the Pundamila will be OK, but the Tret is a Tang and more than one in a tank will kill everyone else when they breed. I'd leave out the Trets and do 6 of each of the others limited to one male on all but the Acei.

The Hongi, Afra and Pundamila females are drab.


----------



## hekeim (Dec 6, 2006)

I would find a different c. afra other than cobue. It sounds like you're going to make this a show tank, and the male cobues are great looking, but to get them to look good, you have to have a number of females which are pretty plain looking for mbunas. I can't remember for sure which c. afras have good looking females to go with the males, but I do know there are some. I'm sure someone here will chime in with a suggestion.

The p. aceis are super fish. You can't go wrong with them. They're great looking fish, they're top swimmers, and if you have a group of six or seven they school together nicely.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Don't add the _Neolamprologus tretocephalus_, they are extremely aggressive and will likely kill most of the other fish in your tank. The rest look fine. I wouldn't keep any fry from the either of the Labidochromis species.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Because of cross breeding???


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Chadwick1 said:


> Because of cross breeding???


Potentially, yes.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

I keep a pair of Neolamprologus tretocephalus with mbuna, haps and peacocks in 75G... I find if I add fish that are really juvenile, regardless of their temperment as an adult, they start at the bottom of the pecking order and they all get used to each other slowly as the tables turn. 
But that's what I do and I realize thats pretty bad advice to give, so you may want to go with some Cynotilapia afra or Pseudotropheus demasoni if you like that look of a fish.










Pictured is the female, the male is twice the size.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Ispintechno said:


> I keep a pair of Neolamprologus tretocephalus with mbuna, haps and peacocks in 75G... I find if I add fish that are really juvenile, regardless of their temperment as an adult, they start at the bottom of the pecking order and they all get used to each other slowly as the tables turn.
> But that's what I do and I realize thats pretty bad advice to give, so you may want to go with some Cynotilapia afra or Pseudotropheus demasoni if you like that look of a fish.


That is not bad advice to give!

The bad advice, which is way all too common, is that all the fish have to be the same size so they will fight on an even level and suppossedly will compromise into a sensible peace like reasonable adults. This doesnt happen most of the time. There will always be a pecking order and the fish will fight to determine the pecking order. Adding juveniles allows the younger fish to peacefully start on the bottom rung without it being instant fighting, and they grow into their place in the tank.

As for Neolamprologus tretocephalus, you might be able to keep one. They can be very territorial sometimes.
if you got two they might kill each other, or they become a pair they might kill the other fish.
or you might get lucky. not a great choice but different situations get different results.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

These fish are hyper aggressive for territory - but only too each other and the male is twice the size, so any chase last exactly one-onethousanth of a second. :lol: 
The male has his side of the tank and the female has hers. Both allow any other cichlid into there space with out any incident at all. They don't seem to care at all what the malawi or vic fish do, they even leave the mbuna fry alone.
I'm starting to think these fish are getting a bad rap like the demasoni's did a while ago.


----------

